# zipp service course SL vs Thomson



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, 
I am now changing my seatpost. I am debating (with myself alone) if I should go with the Zipp service course SL (with 0 setback) or with a thomson.

the Thomson elite is the same weight as the Zipp but cost almost half. For the same price as the Zipp, there is the masterpiece, which is almost 40 gr lighter.

Anyone has experience with both brand ?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Which one matches your stem?

M


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, I didn't want to be "too much"... But I will have a Zipp service course sl.

Is it "standard" to have the seatpost matching the stem??

Oh and by the way, anyone knows a reknown site like crc or wiggle that has the 0 offset zipp service course sl? I can't find one


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I typically match stem with seatpost. Which means I run Thomson stems, since I love their seatposts.

Just as light/good and cheaper? Go with Thomson.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

If the answer to your question is Thomson, should you have asked the question?


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

I prefer thomson seatposts to most everything else on the market. The clamps are the best. 

Im not too fond of their stems though. They are heavy and are notorious for cracking in the faceplate.

CNCing makes a weaker component than forging. I typically go with a nice light forged option for a stem. Regardless of what everyone else says, your stem and seatpost do NOT need to match... lol


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Both have robust clamping systems.

Really comes down to aesthetics.Weight difference hardly means anything although it's clear Zipp comes heavy for the money.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I've ridden many miles on Thomson masterpiece seatposts. They are the best IMO, but I've never cared about matching seatposts and stems. I have a Zipp service course sl stem now because it comes in 17 degrees and black gloss finish. It happens to match my Zipp bars.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

It's pretty hard to beat Thomson seatposts IMO. Arguably the best clamp system out there. The Zipp aluminum stuff is over priced. Actually, all Zipp stuff is over priced. Lets see, the Thomson costs a lot less, weighs the same and is easier to adjust -- I know what I'd buy. 

And who cares about the stem matching the post. Everything is black these days anyway. 

Sure you want zero setback? They don't work for me.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, I will go with a Thomson !! not sure if Masterpiece is worth the cash over the Elite though (well, for me).

And yes, I need a zero setback as I now have a 20mm setback and I need the saddle as forward as I can. I took my mesure and with a zero, it will be dead centered.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

I'd go either Thomson Masterpiece or Ritchey Superlogic. The superlogic is even lighter and really and honestly... once you set your saddle on the seatpost, how often do u need to adjust it?


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, the Ritchey is pretty nice but I don't really want to get a carbon seatpost. I know myself and I always over torque everything... lol I prefer to have the peace of mind and go with an alloy one...


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

The Thomson stem would be a standout option. The Enve stems are pretty nice as well.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

Wadl said:


> Oh, the Ritchey is pretty nice but I don't really want to get a carbon seatpost. I know myself and I always over torque everything... lol I prefer to have the peace of mind and go with an alloy one...


I have a thin and lightweight carbon seatpost on my mtb and never needed a torque wrench. Tighten it tight, just like what you'd do with the Thomson and you're good. Carbon is stronger than you think.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't tell me that.. now I will have to redo all my thinking... dang.. that Ritchey WCS UD carbon look nice


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

And it's light too! My masterpiece is 193g...


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

aahh evil evil sramred !!!

don't tease me... Thomson it will be !!!


----------

